# [FIXED] Can't vote on poll (lite/classic skin)



## Mentz (Jul 16, 2008)

It's the second time that when I try to vote on a poll, I'm redirect on index page... (I can't vote)
The same thing happen if I try to see polling without vote...
I use IE7 fully updated on Vista and Avant Browser (latest release)

Somethimes "edit" button doesn't work and I must copy the link and paste it in a new windows...


I don't know if these are known problems  or not...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you using GBAtemp lite skin?


----------



## fischju (Jul 16, 2008)

They only work on V3


----------



## Mentz (Jul 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Are you using GBAtemp lite skin?



Yes...
It's a bugged skin ?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

Just switch to V3 temporarily


----------



## Mentz (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you to all...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(skin changed to v3)


----------



## Retal (Jul 17, 2008)

This doesn't change the fact that it still needs fixing. Harass Costello or something. I already tried Shaunj but he just ignored my message.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 17, 2008)

Secret: Costello and Shaun have no idea how to fix the bug, and they fired their technician a while ago so we're fucked.


----------



## Mentz (Jul 18, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Secret: Costello and Shaun have no idea how to fix the bug, and they fired their technician a while ago so we're fucked.



We can use an abacus for polls until the bug is fixed...


----------



## Costello (Jul 18, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Secret: Costello and Shaun have no idea how to fix the bug, and they fired their technician a while ago so we're fucked.


lol

secret: i've just fixed it


----------



## Costello (Jul 23, 2008)

Update:
I've fixed the portal polls for classic & lite skins.


----------



## TLSpartan (Jul 23, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Update:
> I've fixed the portal polls for classic & lite skins.



Thanks, this was the only thing holding me back from using the Lite skin.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 24, 2008)

I just use V3 anyway... I mean, why does everyone use lite.. I like v3, Thats all I can get used to


----------



## Mentz (Jul 25, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Update:
> I've fixed the portal polls for classic & lite skins.



Great !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you very much !


----------



## Retal (Jul 27, 2008)

Still bugged. See http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=97507


----------

